# 23-week old GSD puppy with floppy ears



## aileenbokingo (Dec 14, 2012)

Hi guys, I have a male 22-week old GSD puppy with floppy ears and is still in his teething age. His parents have both erect ears so that's why I'm pretty confident that his ears will go up eventually. His ears goes fully erect just for a couple of seconds, especially when he is alert, then goes back down. I have read some other people's comments that if you caught your GSD puppies' ears fully up even for just a couple of seconds, it'll definitely go up, 100%.

P.S. My GSD is actually 22-weeks old as of the moment. So, pardon for my wrong tittle.


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

Yes - there is still hope they will go up and stay up on their own. But you may want to check with your breeder about taping them to give them a little help.


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

floppy or upright just love him for who he is. i understand you want them up, but in the long run don't be dissapointed if they stay flopping. he's a great looking dog!!!


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

They may take up to 9 months to go up. Especially if they are flopping up at times, they will probably still be fine.

As someone else mentioned, contact your breeder for advise. Depending on his lines, I notice WGSL tend to go up late. My ASL went up at 11 weeks old, WGSL didn't go up completely until 6 months old or so.


----------



## Gregc (Aug 10, 2012)

They'll likely go up. I won't say 100% confidence though. Likely.


----------

